# Intrerested by Romanian Ju 87 Stuka



## Newanda (Nov 11, 2006)

Hello my friends.

I'm writing a book about Romanian No 3 Divebomber Group Ju 87 Stuka on Soviet Front from 1943 to 1944. All it began in Nikolaev in may 1943, and it ended in april 1944 in Crimea, from where all pilots were transborded in Dobrodja, Romania. They taken part on missions on 4 succesive fronts on/above soviet soil, and covered themselves with glory, each one of them being decorated with Iron Cros, Ist or IInd class and many other romanian medals. They have flown in suborder of German 3rd Aerian Wing Group on Kuban Front july-september 1943.
If names like *Anton Andorfer* , *Galeno Francisc*, *Ovidiu Cercel*, *Mirea Badulescu*, *Andrei Tudor*, *Victor Becheanu*, *Dumitru Popovici*, *Constantin Dragomir*, *Dumitru Pasare*, *Constantin Rosman* means/tell something for/to you, please let me know.
I'll apreciate all the suport you can gave me, even the smallest one. 
Also, if you know something about the activity of german/ croatian Stuka formation which took part along with the romanian formation on the soviet front, please tell me. 

Regards Newanda


----------

